

A South Korean shipyard worker - romefort
http://i.imgur.com/m7fynr9.jpg

======
rgbrenner
this is an image from this article about a robotic suit:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8133808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8133808)

------
SocksCanClose
Context?? Is this a demo? Or new standard issue equipment?

